# Problem playing Steves video's w/ vista...



## firedan525 (May 23, 2007)

I am ready to yank my hair out, totally frustrated. Brand new computer and can't figure out what it will take to play Steve's videos on his site any help from vista owners. Thanks DAN


----------



## lazersteve (May 23, 2007)

Try upgrading the windows media player.

Steve


----------



## firedan525 (May 23, 2007)

I'll try and get back to ya. Thanks


----------



## firedan525 (May 23, 2007)

I have the newest and best media player for windows there is. Can I get another player to play them?


----------



## lazersteve (May 23, 2007)

Sorry they are in media player format. Do you get a white square with a red X in it ? It may be your IE security settings. Do you see any additional ActiveX toolbars under your other toolbars bars? Sometimes you have to right click the bar that pops up and tell it to allow the content type.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (May 23, 2007)

Here's an additional vidoe codex that may help:

Download and Install Latest Codec

Let me know.

Steve


----------



## firedan525 (May 23, 2007)

Hey Steve, well I tried that and no go, I downloaded firefox and got the plugin and got a little farther but now the playbar under where the video is played says ready and when I press play it flashes connecting to media the goes right back to ready without playing the darn thing. :x not your fault.


----------



## firedan525 (May 24, 2007)

seven hours later on phone with gateway and microsoft, the very last min before tech guy gave up we tried opening IE as administrator and they worked. Thank god. I can sleep tonight  .


----------

